# The Official Michael Finley Thread



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

> *Mavs are expected to dump Finley*
> 
> By Art Garcia
> Star-Telegram Staff Writer
> ...


It's believed that hes officialy gone. Donnie said on the Ticket this morning that he's basically gone...

So what now? When he retires, does he get his jersey retired. Are we going to get haunted when he comes back? I just hope he doesnt sign with a West team or doesnt sign with a team...lets say...Phoenix?


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I think will be seeing #4 up in the rafters

Rep for the person who knows Dallas 2 other jerseys up there


----------



## AussieWarriorFan! (May 30, 2005)

15 Brad Davis
22 Rolando Blackman

Naturally i cheated, but shoot me! :banana:


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I agree, the Mavs probably will retire his number.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

He's going to have an all-star year in Denver this season. Thats my prediction. :nonono:


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

I hope to see him sign for the full MLE in Detroit, atleast then he won't be in the West for all the wonderful Dallas fans. It's a win win situation in my eyes


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

kamego said:


> I hope to see him sign for the full MLE in Detroit, atleast then he won't be in the West for all the wonderful Dallas fans. It's a win win situation in my eyes


I think he'll be looking for a starting spot on a contending team. Like Phoenix..he could just take Q-Rich's spot.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

He will be going to Milwakuee or Minnesota....Thats what I think at least.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

Didnt I tell you guys so?




> *Suns looking to re-aquire Finley *
> By Mike Tulumello, Tribune
> June 28, 2005
> For the second straight year, the Suns are likely to try to convince one of their ex-players to re-join them.
> ...


http://www.eastvalleytribune.com/index.php?sty=43811


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

Theo! said:


> I think will be seeing #4 up in the rafters
> 
> Rep for the person who knows Dallas 2 other jerseys up there


Is it Davis and Blackman?


Anyhoo, I don't know who you're going to get to replace Finley, they guy was clutch and the leader, I don't think Dirk is ready for this role. Why not try and sign him again to a long term deal. it's not as if he still can't play/


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

If we waive Finley, he can't resign

Besides, Fin aint clutch no more -- Dirk and JT got the ball before him


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Someone on another forum brought up an interesting point

Why can't we get someone to sign Finley, and then re-trade for hiim (a pick or something). 

So whats the point of this post? Theo's random fact = We won't be able to re-acquire him for the duration of his contract.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Michael Finley has a player option on his contract at the end of this season

But then again, why would he let $35 million go all out the door

But man, imagine if he agreed to opt out and then sign for something lower here..would be much better alternative than waiving him


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Everybody knows I wanted him gone. But I do NOT want Finley to go to Phoenix or any other west team. Go to the east. Go back home to the Chicago area and play for the bulls or play close to home there.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Please don't come to Phoenix...:gopray:


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

Theo! said:


> Michael Finley has a player option on his contract at the end of this season
> 
> But then again, why would he let $35 million go all out the door
> 
> But man, imagine if he agreed to opt out and then sign for something lower here..would be much better alternative than waiving him


yea I wouldn't mind asking him to opt the end of the season but alot of money would be lost, but if he really wants to stay and retire as a mav then he should be willing to try this option


----------



## whitephenomenon (Feb 23, 2005)

i love the idea of the mavericks waiving michael finley. he was unproductive in the nba playoffs and he is way past his prime. the mavericks need to focus on signing michael redd, zydrunas ilgauskas, or theo ratliff.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

If Ratliff get's waived, by George we should go after him

Also, how about Allan Houston? He seems like he will also be waived by NYK, so he can provide some shooting for us for one or two years


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

While we sign Houston we may as well activate TAW, they both have the same amount of chance to play....


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> * Agent: Finley will receive many offers if he's waived * * Mavericks are still waiting to make a decision
> *
> 
> * 08:46 PM CDT on Friday, July 1, 2005 *
> ...


Who are some guys who could be waived, and of use?

- Brian Grant
- Raef LaFrentz
- Allan Houston
- Jonathon Bender


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="yspsctnhdln">Cuban left with tough decision</td> </tr> <tr> <td height="7"><spacer type="block" height="1" width="1"></td> </tr> </tbody></table> By ART GARCIA, Star-Telegram Staff Writer
> July 8, 2005
> 
> <location>LAS VEGAS</location> - Deciding on Michael Finley's future with the Mavericks has been anything but easy on Mark Cuban.
> ...


Link


----------



## Miamiballer2k5 (Jun 29, 2005)

I dont see Finley being traded since you guys will waive him anyway. I expect the Heat, Pistons and Suns to heavily go after Mike one he is waived.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I can definately see him on the Heat and possibly Pistons, but seeing as how the Suns signed Raja Bell -- I doubt he'd go there


----------



## Miamiballer2k5 (Jun 29, 2005)

Raja is a combo guy he plays SG or PG, Michael Finely is a swingman who can play SF and SG. IF they let Joe Johnson go you can bet your wallaby's they will sign him.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Raja at PG? He's more of a SF than a PG


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

While I would love to trade him as opposed to just letting him walk I don't think they are going to get it done. But of the possible trades listed I guess I like the Indiana one the best.

I kind of like Freddy Jones and Pollard can be useful as a backup to Damp.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Theo! said:


> If Ratliff get's waived, by George we should go after him
> 
> Also, how about Allan Houston? He seems like he will also be waived by NYK, so he can provide some shooting for us for one or two years


I'll pass on Houston. He's about as done as Finley is. We would have the same problem we had last year with Finley. So no I don't want him here as well. I like that Freddie Jones and Scott Pollard deal to.


----------



## DH12 (Jun 22, 2005)

If Finley goes to Denver, the Nuggets will have the best regular season record in the league this year. Book it.


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

Gambino said:


> I'll pass on Houston. He's about as done as Finley is. We would have the same problem we had last year with Finley. So no I don't want him here as well. I like that Freddie Jones and Scott Pollard deal to.



Actually Houston is DONE. Finley is still capable of putting up 15-16 ppg.


----------

